

Q: Setting User-Agent Field? - stanleydrew
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.java/browse_thread/thread/6923c024ed392c85/88fa10845061c8ba

======
auxbuss
Took me a minute for the penny to drop.

Lawrence Page asking how, in Java, to identify his "web robot" as, presumably,
google.

Nice bit of history.

------
auxbuss
Now I'm interested to know about the "Serious Security Bug" he reported in
javascript, which you can see in his profile, but leads nowhere.

~~~
stanleydrew
Yeah I was wondering about that too. Searched around awhile but the
comp.lang.javascript archive doesn't appear to go back that far. I think
Google is just keeping the Page post up there for posterity's sake.

------
wlievens
Classic. I did already see it here on HN a few months ago.

------
Etiko
This is awesome!

